# Anyone have a Strong Frame?



## Oakboy (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm looking at geting a Strong Frame steel road bike. Does anyone have a Strong? Did you get what you were expecting? Would love to see pictures too!

Thanks...ride on.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*I do*



Oakboy said:


> I'm looking at geting a Strong Frame steel road bike. Does anyone have a Strong? Did you get what you were expecting? Would love to see pictures too!
> 
> Thanks...ride on.


You would be making a good decision!
I have a FOCO. I did a lot of research before deciding on a Strong. The hardest part was choosing the color(s) To help me decide Stella sent me actual tubes with the different powdercoats. Carl is a great guy, easy to talk to and knowledgeable about what he does. He built mine with a 3 degree sloping TT. I liked the idea that the guy you talk to is the guy who designs, welds, puts his name on it and stands behind it. I think he offers a great value on a very nice bike. The welds are very clean, the powder coat is really tough, and it rides as well as it looks. 
One last cool thing.Carl called me one morning and said" I am getting ready to weld your frame today. Do you have any questions or changes you would like to discuss before I start?"
Later that morning they e mailed jpg's of my frame in the fixture, and some finished ones the next day. 
I know there is more to Strong than just Carl, add them up and you get a class act


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Another happy customer*



Oakboy said:


> I'm looking at geting a Strong Frame steel road bike. Does anyone have a Strong? Did you get what you were expecting? Would love to see pictures too!


I got my Strong Foco in March 2001 and have close to 30,000 miles on it. After over 20 years of road riding I can say with no hesitation that this is the nicest frame I've ever owned. Working with Carl was a great experience. He's a great listener and also has the great ability to make suggestions without sounding like he's trying to force something on you. I've attached some pictures. The bike's a bit dirty, but hopefully you'll be able to see some of the detail. It was in the shop a week or so ago and shop staff gathered around to admire the welds. One of the best parts of having Carl build your frame is sending the check to someone you actually feel like you know, even if it's just over the phone and internet. I haven't regretted buying him for a second and wouldn't hesitate to go back to him for another frame.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Brazing on the seatstay/seattube junction?*

Nice looking bike! I'm curious why the builder decided to braze the seatstays to the seat tube rather than TIG. On the blue bike above, it looks like TIG, except for the seatstays.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

I have a non-custom frame from Strong. Looking at the website, I'm not too sure he's offering them any longer. I'm very happy with this frame, in fact, I've decided not to replace it with a ti frame that I'd been saving for simply b/c the Strong does everything I need it to do very well. PM me with any other questions.


----------



## Oakboy (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the input so far. I think Carl still makes Signature Frames. Or atleast has a set geometry to start from. I am looking at getting a closeout bike from Strong that was used as a demo bike for a biking Magazine or I can get a Custom Seven from my LBS for $250 more and get it the color I want.

What would you guys do?


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*My vote is with the Strong*



Oakboy said:


> Thanks for all the input so far. I think Carl still makes Signature Frames. Or atleast has a set geometry to start from. I am looking at getting a closeout bike from Strong that was used as a demo bike for a biking Magazine or I can get a Custom Seven from my LBS for $250 more and get it the color I want.
> 
> What would you guys do?


Unless you are concerned with the $$$ I would say go with Carl. I am basing my judgement on personal experience. None of the guys I ride with had heard of Strong. When I told them my decision they pretty much all let me know about all the "better" frames out there. That is until they saw the frame, and all they had then were compliments.
I have no doubt that Seven is a wonderful bike.But I still like the idea that the guy who's name is on the frame is the same guy who ordered, mitred, and welded the tubes. 
I think Strong is having a fall sale right now too.


----------



## msylvan (Feb 9, 2004)

*No more signature frames...*

Hi Fellas,

Carl isn't making signature frames anymore. I know this because he told me during a phone conversation last week. As of just a couple of weeks ago he is full-custom only-- it's kind of a back to his roots thing, just with years of experience. Give him a call if you want to talk to him about a new frame for yourself, as even a little Internet research will show you he is to be mentioned in the same breath as the many great custom builders we talk about in these forums. 

Also, if you are ever in Seattle and want to see some sweet ti welds up close and personal, pm me. 

Best!

Michael

P.s Yep, I've been riding Strong on the road and mountain for several years.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have had a Strong custom frame (Columbus "Foco") for several years, and I liked it.
Carl was great to work with, and it's probably a good thing that he has gone back to custom-only.

I am now selling this frame (it is in mint condition, 58.5cm x 58.5 cm). It is listed here in the Classifieds under "Strong Frames" or just email me at: [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

